# Holey rock scape?



## snakehuntr_007 (Mar 11, 2015)

Someone just gave me some decent sized holey rock. I was thinking about putting it in a 30 gallon long but I was wondering what it would look like with heavy planting. I tried to find some pictures on Google, but all the scapes were African cichlid type setups, with little to no plants. Does anyone have pics of aquascapes where they have used this stone? What are your thoughts on it? I don't know if I would like that stone, but I think it would also be kinda cool to plant anubias or java fern in the holes.


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Oct 8, 2012)

Can you post some pics of the rocks? May help people get a better idea of what it may look like


----------



## sushant_sagar (Mar 13, 2015)

As far as I know they are calcareous and increase water hardness qnd alkalinity. So you would be left with a narrow selection of plants for this scape.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have two Walstad tanks with lots of small holey rock limestone. The individual stones are small, so the tanks don't look like the typical holey rock arrangement. The plants and fish are very healthy and there are no problems with water chemistry for the rather tolerant species in the tanks.

Big pieces of holey rock with lots of epiphytes could look very cool. In my experience, Java fern and anubias grow very well on it.


----------



## snakehuntr_007 (Mar 11, 2015)

kevinmichael77 said:


> Can you post some pics of the rocks? May help people get a better idea of what it may look like


Here ya go










They are a decent size and I believe they could make an interesting scape, just can't picture this type of stone.

I'd also be curious to see that Walstad tank you have. My water is pretty soft, around 6.5 or so from the tap. In my tanks, the water is lower than that. I don't think these could raise my water too much could they?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Some day I will have time to new photos, LOL. The limestone may raise hardness and pH a little, but there will be no drastic change. Those rocks have great caves for dwarf cichlids and bristlenose plecos!


----------



## Antoine88 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi,

A few years ago, I had many aquariums with holey rocks, with african malawi Cichlids. All my aquariums was full of Anubias, Microsorum and Vallisneria. They were beautifull aquariums. Unfortunately for you, I only have a few pictures on paper and nothing to put it on a computer ...

What king of fishes you would like to have ?
I think it is possible to find a good balance of parameters with your water, but you will need to try it first in a small tank I think.
I still have many really nice holey rocks, and I would like to create a scape also with some Pseudomugil or something else, I don't know now. 
Maybe we can keep in touch to exchange some informations !!


----------



## TreyLcham (Apr 28, 2015)

I like those rocks! Would be a really cool cichlid tank if you go that direction  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acro (Jul 20, 2012)

Here are a few ideas. However, some would need to be planted heavier and/or aquascaped a bit more artistically.









































*EDIT* Added another photo.


----------

